# + My New Piranhas [ Pics ]



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey,

Well first of all i'd like to say FINALLY, after $1000 and 1 month i finally got my p's.

These aren't the greatest pics (im not to good at taking pics of fish yet) but you get the point.

So heres what went down.

I had 2 tinfoil barbs and 2 green barbs to cycle the tank, and today i bought 3 RB and 2 common plecos.

Yes im aware these fish have a 2% chance of surviving, but I figured they can clean my glass while the P's are still small.

They all seem to be doing fine. The tinfoil barbs are happier then ever, they get to eat a ton since, the P's need to get the leftovers.

I have Flakes which i've been feeding the barbs, and today i bought some dried Krill and bloodworms. All the fish seem to love this new food.

I have just a couple of questions I'd like to ask, feel free to answer if you know the answer.

1. I have a python, but the suction doesent work at all. So is there something else I can use to gravel vac? I noticed the gravel has alot of debris in it today. I ran my hand through the gravel and the filter got most of it.

2. Is it ok for these tinfoil barbs to eat so much? They look like their going to explode. And if it's not, how can i prevent them from eating everything? (I have to overfeed them so that the P's can get some.

Thanks,
Mario

Oh I also bought another filter. I now have a Fluval 204, and a Whisper power filter 40. Does this seem to be enough filtration.

















Theres the pics, sorry about the horrible quality.

Oh yeah their about 3/4" now.


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice cave!!


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey Mario,
I know what your going thru, I just setup my tank and got my 1st baby pirahnas about 4 days ago. I have giant danios to cycle the tank and they are the 1st to attack the food when i put it in. My solution was to drop chunks of shrimp or beef heart too big for the danios to swallow. and all that danio commotion gets the pirahnas interest. Man i love watchin these guys eat =)
Ed


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i like them fish man , i like barbs


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Mario, pretty good looking. Don't worry too much about thos tiger barbs, your p's will take care of them trust me. As far as your questions:

Python, is it not sucking at all or is it just not powerful enough? If it is not sucking at all i would dissasemble and check the hose make sure something is not stuck in there maybe food or a fish









If it is not as powerful, when u start draining the tank turn on both hot and cold water full blast, just be careful because sometimes your sink doesn't drain as fast as your python







or you will end up with a big mess.

Your plecos might have a better chance of survival due to the fact that you added them with juvenile p's but no one ever knows, remember p's are unpredictable (i've had my pleco for 6 months now, no problems with p -*knock on wood*)

As far as your filtration, i'm not familiar with those filters per personal experience but since u have hob and a canister types, i'm sure your filtration is good if not great.

BTW: you spent a $1000







if u have any other questions you know where i am.









p.s. we need full tank shots too


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey,

Thanks for all the advice over the past few months, it's defenetly been a long journey.

Yeah everything added up to $1000, the shelf that I put it on cost $300 so that was the bigger chunk of the cost. Next time I buy a tank I'll buy a complete, it'll save tons of money int he longrun.

Having the P's in there for 1 day I noticed the fins on the bigger fish a dissapearing even thought their 5x their size.

I'll have some better detailed pics of the guys + full tank shots later tonight so be on the lookout for those.

I've been feeding then 3 times a day, and they seem to eat until their about to explode So thats a good thing, I hope.

Besides that all the fish are doing great, the Plecos are doing a nice job acting as janitors in the tank.

Mario


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ethics said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for all the advice over the past few months, it's defenetly been a long journey.
> 
> ...


what did you spend a grand on








what size tank ?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jeez man a grand. I got 2 geryi and ordering a new 100 gallon tank and I haven't spent a grand. Maybe a grand total with all my fish that I used to have, 18 reds, 1 gold, 1 irritan, 2 cariba, 1 piraya, and then two Geryi.


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Let me break down the costs of everything I bought.

54 Gallon Tank $150 (Super Pets)
Fluval Filter $120
Gravel + Rocks + Plants $100
Filter #2 $50
Stand Uit Thingie I Bought $300
Fish + Food $50
Light + Blue Bulbs $150
Heater $20
Python $50

Im at work right now and this is all I can think of right now but just those things alone add up to $990.

After I bought everything I realized how much cheaper complete tanks can be.

Well thats the breakdown for you guys.

Mario


----------



## Nova_C (Nov 8, 2004)

Any time you want to get a new tank or bigger tank, you can save a ton of cash by building your own stand. It took me a couple hours to build and I bought all precut finished wood. Just over $99. Solid as a rock. And that's $99 CDN.

All you have to keep in mind is making sure you have enough support. So long as its sturdy, just about anything will do. Other than that, killer setup man. Good luck.


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey,

Yeah I would of built it, but it's a littel different then that, it also hold my TV xbox PS2 and has extra room with plenty of drawers, I'll post up a pic when i get home.

Mario


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

hookers provide good suction


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks good








Good luck!

*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Ethics said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for all the advice over the past few months, it's defenetly been a long journey.
> 
> ...


Anytime


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

good luck on the tank


----------

